# favorite music thread



## stonerreakinhavok

who are some of your favorite artists any genre 

rap/hip-hop:
Sandpeople
Illmaculate
onlyone
okwerdz
Potluck
Kingspade
dirtball
big b
flipsyde
immortal technique

Rock/metal/punk/alt/classic:
Nofx
System of a down
Hed (PE)
street light manifesto
Mumford and sons
Dropkick Murphys
Flogging molly
rancid


country/bluegrass/folk:
Roger Allan wade
brad paisley
toby keith
lonestar

any one care to join in?


----------



## MISSAPBT

I like pretty much anything mainly though

Slipknot
Mudvayne

Dirty Dubstep


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

lol almost forgot about dubstep do you like mt eden dubstep?


----------



## davidfitness83

Hatebreed e-town concrete atreyu pennywise death before dishonor 

Hatebreed !!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol almost forgot about dubstep do you like mt eden dubstep?


DUDE how do you know about Mt Eden DUPSTEP!!! Thats some boy in auckland, New Zealand i didnt no they were world wide.

Sorry its just really buzzed me out. I LOVE MED.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

sierra leone is probably my favorite dubstep track ever. lol even people in canada listen to em thats how i got turned on to em.

hate breeds pretty good pennywise started like 3 cities away from where i live same general area that black flag was from my aunt was actually friends with most of the dudes from black flag. i like pantera too if you like phil then check out superjoint ritual if you havent heard of em if you know em carry on


----------



## MISSAPBT

Bizzar!

I also like some 

Nas
Fabulos
Kurupt
if im feeling a little getto


----------



## FurMomma<3

i can jam to just about anything, these are some of my favorites -

graveworm
manes
void of silence
rammstein
panzer ag
nightwish
jimmy eat world
blink 182
shinedown
unwritten law
nicki minaj
t.i.
lil wayne
bone thugs n harmony
ludacris
clay walker
george strait
shania twain
josh turner
alabama
metallica (before they cut their hair)
the scorpions
alice in chains
led zeppelin
def leppard 
rush
bela fleck and the flecktones
trans-siberian orchestra
bedouine soundclash
flogging molly
anti-flag...

the list goes on and on, these are just the ones off the top of my head. lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

lol are there any "hoods" in nz? i think that chavs in england are the funniest things.

lol when i feel ghetto i go for bone crusher, nwa ice cube, and eazy e. 

fur momma go to youtube and search fade to blue grass its a blue grass metalica cover its so great


----------



## MISSAPBT

Theres definaly hoods in NZ, there are slot of MC gangs here aswell as hoodrats. Few 'Once Were Warrior' places too. But it wouldn't be NZ without them!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

lol @ hoodrats. i didnt think nz was that gangster. any good nz rappers? i like to hear everything atleast once.


----------



## MISSAPBT

We have some good music here youtube Smashproof


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

they're pretty good. alot better than some of the stuff we got out here


----------



## Black Rabbit

I love that you put Floggin Molly, Rancid, and Drop kick Murphys on your list  I think you forgot Bad Religion though 

I'm not at all into Rap or country, I'm more of a Rock/punk/ska type girl 

Pantera
Slayer
Devildriver
Snot
Mudvayne
Sublime
Save Farris
The Toys
Short Buss

K this guy you guys might remember he was on America's got talent. He was runner up and lost to the puppet guy, so lame, he's amazing and if you get a chance to check out his CD do it! I LOVE Cas!!! Best thing that ever came off that show!!!!






this was his audition!! Blew me away!!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

lol i think i forgot alot of bands on that list

long beach dub all stars are pretty good, so is rebelution. not really a fan of the new sublime with rome though.

more punk/ska/alt:
us bombs
die hunns
the transplants(personally i think they're the only good band with travis barker in it)
the dirty heads
the expendables
the specials

reaggea/dancehall
Bob marley
eek a mouse
bounty killa
Shinehead
beenie man

kg cas haley is pretty good kinda reminds me of cee lo green for some reason

some local bands from long beach

Bredrin daddy's





Chapter 11


----------



## MISSAPBT

SRH search Optimus Gryme also some more nz dubstep, its pretty dirty, more than mt eden


----------



## Black Rabbit

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol i think i forgot alot of bands on that list
> 
> long beach dub all stars are pretty good, so is rebelution. not really a fan of the new sublime with rome though.
> 
> more punk/ska/alt:
> us bombs
> die hunns
> the transplants(personally i think they're the only good band with travis barker in it)
> the dirty heads
> the expendables
> the specials
> 
> reaggea/dancehall
> Bob marley
> eek a mouse
> bounty killa
> Shinehead
> beenie man
> 
> kg cas haley is pretty good kinda reminds me of cee lo green for some reason
> 
> some local bands from long beach
> 
> Bredrin daddy's
> YouTube - ‪The Bredrin Daddys - Day Dreamin'‬‏
> 
> Chapter 11
> YouTube - ‪Chapter 11 "Raggamuffin Girlfriend" music video‬‏


There is no Sublime with out Bradley!! He wrote almost everything they played. I'm a bit disapointed that they'd even call the band that. 
Long Beach Dub is great! I saw them a few years back they did a remembrance concert for Bradley's Birthday. It was beautiful.


----------



## kodabear64

Hip hop/Rap
-Tyga
-Lupe fiasco
-Wiz khalifa
-Lil wayne
-Tech N9ne
-Kid cudi

Rock/metal
-Slipknot 
-Disturbed
-Chevelle
-Deftones
-Breaking Benjamin
-Five finger death punch
-Atreyu
-Staind
-Arron Lewis's solo stuff rocks too 

Thats pretty much everything i can think of off the top of my head


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

MISSAPBT said:


> SRH search Optimus Gryme also some more nz dubstep, its pretty dirty, more than mt eden


lol love their name. i like it. nz turns out some good music.

@kg for me its just that rome hasnt been through the things that brad went through brad he cant really relate to what brad saw and did he only kinda sounds like him. one of my favorite covers by sublime is scarlet begonias. gotta love the grateful dead.

@koda have you listened to his new album? i still gotta go get a copy but i've heard world wide choppers pretty dope


----------



## Nubwagon

stonerreakinhavok said:


> who are some of your favorite artists any genre
> 
> Rock/metal/punk/alt/classic:
> Nofx
> System of a down
> Hed (PE)
> street light manifesto
> Mumford and sons
> Dropkick Murphys
> Flogging molly
> rancid
> 
> any one care to join in?


Wow, you've heard of streetlight eh way out there in CA? I've seen them a few times in concert when I was living back in Philly. The kids put on a good show, although I would categorize them more as ska than anything else.

If you like these other bands and have Pandora, check out the Social Distortion channel. They play a lot of Molly and Murphys as well as Rancid & Bad Company. Good stuff.

If I wanna chill and relax, I listen to either Groove Salad or Lush on Soma FM. It's free and commercial free...can't beat that!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Nubwagon said:


> Wow, you've heard of streetlight eh way out there in CA? I've seen them a few times in concert when I was living back in Philly. The kids put on a good show, although I would categorize them more as ska than anything else.
> 
> If you like these other bands and have Pandora, check out the Social Distortion channel. They play a lot of Molly and Murphys as well as Rancid & Bad Company. Good stuff.
> 
> If I wanna chill and relax, I listen to either Groove Salad or Lush on Soma FM. It's free and commercial free...can't beat that!


lol i know they're ska i just didnt sort my whole list out great.

yah they played here at the knitting factory in hollywood on the ska is dead tour i think, it was like 6 years ago when i saw em. they played with mustard plug, the toasters, buck-o-nine (san diego band), one pin short, a local band called ska shank redemption. then i saw whole wheat bread who are from florida.


----------



## KMdogs

This would be hard but i would say a steady "favorite" list would be...

CKY
Iron And Wine
Kate Havnevik 
Rainer Maria
I Killed The Prom Queen
Bring Me The Horizon
Bright Eyes
Sigur Ros' 

Theres a lot i listen to but id say that sums up the majority of favorites.


----------



## ames

OMG, I have not even heard of half the bands, lol. I am a Reggae girl myself. Dancehall, ska love the beats that make ya move give me Buju or bounty killer any day, lol. No banging heads, just cause headaches, lol.

I also love r&b like Beyonce, xtina, Rhianna, Usher, Lady gaga (music not her weirdness)
Old school Beastie boys or Michael Jackson, Beetles, pink floyd the doors. 

my weakness, not ashamed and am used to be poked fun at, but boy bands. Especially cheesy ballads I can sing along with and pretend I have a great voice too. new Kids on the block is my favorite. I went to France to see them when I was 13. First show when when I was 10 years old and the last one was 19 days ago and I am already jonesing for the next one, lol. They just have a place in my heart, lol. Probably cause they are form my city, lol.


@KG I thought you meant ska the genre not a band, lol. Dont know if I know them either


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh man Scarlet is such a great one. I love This Train and Guava Jelly as well, he did a great job on them. Yea Bradley went through a lot in his life and his songs had real meaning to him. Everyone loves that song Bad Fish but not many people realize the song is not a happy song it's about his struggle with heroin. When he says "the reef" that's what he means, heroin. I watched a documentary on him told by his wife and father and man it was so sad. I cried my eyes out watching it. Sublime has to be my all time favorite band ever. I had my own long struggle with drugs and i can really relate and have felt exactly what he's saying. I named my son after Bradley. My son is the only thing that saved me from dying the same way. As a tribute to him and my son I have the cover art for the song Bad Fish tattooed on my right leg. It goes from my ankle to my knee.


----------



## Black Rabbit

ames said:


> OMG, I have not even heard of half the bands, lol. I am a Reggae girl myself. Dancehall, ska love the beats that make ya move give me Buju or bounty killer any day, lol. No banging heads, just cause headaches, lol.
> 
> I also love r&b like Beyonce, xtina, Rhianna, Usher, Lady gaga (music not her weirdness)
> Old school Beastie boys or Michael Jackson, Beetles, pink floyd the doors.
> 
> my weakness, not ashamed and am used to be poked fun at, but boy bands. Especially cheesy ballads I can sing along with and pretend I have a great voice too. new Kids on the block is my favorite. I went to France to see them when I was 13. First show when when I was 10 years old and the last one was 19 days ago and I am already jonesing for the next one, lol. They just have a place in my heart, lol. Probably cause they are form my city, lol.
> 
> @KG I thought you meant ska the genre not a band, lol. Dont know if I know them either


I was talking about the genre  :woof: you got it.


----------



## ames

kg420 said:


> I was talking about the genre  :woof: you got it.


haha OK cool. shoot makes me feel old not knowing half the crap that out there anymore


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

ames check out the aggrolites.

kg what was the documentary called? music should mean something to people i think thats the main point of all art and im glad your still here i've only been here like a month but i dont think this place would be the same with out you.

km i figured you to be a metal head. you got a nice range of music goin there


----------



## ames

stonerreakinhavok said:


> ames check out the aggrolites.


will do  thanks!!


----------



## Saint Francis

For all you young'ins, LED ZEPPELIN was, and always will be, the gods of rock


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Saint Francis said:


> For all you young'ins, LED ZEPPELIN was, and always will be, the gods of rock


gotta love 18 minute tracks

dazed and confused has to be my favorite as far as zepplins concerned


----------



## Celestial88

I generally don't have many favorite bands at once, I need to listen to more.  

My current favorite.. and has been for the longest (A record holder for me)
Rammstein

Others:
Rob Zombie
Chris Velasco (For his music in Darksiders)
Emigrate
Korn
Ozzy Osbourne


Bands I like for a few songs:
Puscifer (Undertaker renholder remix)
Limp Bizkit
Papa Roach
Avenged Sevenfold
Disturbed
The Offspring
Three Days Grace
Slipknot


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

i havent listened to rammstien in so long. they do some weird stuff with their cds.. their box set is the strangest thing ever


----------



## Celestial88

I went and say them live not too long ago, it's quite obvious why they won best live performance. It was amazing. (They had about 14 semi-trucks for their props )

Oh... And how the heck did I forget Johnny Cash?


----------



## dixieland

Way too many to list so I won't even begin to


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

thats alot of props... and alot of diesel.

aw come on dixie not even a itty bitty list of what you listen to the most?


----------



## dixieland

Metal:
Metallica
Megadeth
Anthrax
Ozzy
Dio
Wasp
Pantera
Sepultura
Slayer
Obituary
Fight
Judias Priest
Trivium
Bullet For My Valentine
Iron Maiden
Shall I go on.......

Southern Rock:
Lynard Skynard
Allman Brothers
Marshall Tucker Band
Molly Hatchett
38 Special

Other stuff:
Rammstein
Marliyn Manson
Murderdolls
Parramore

Dance music:
Lords of Acid
Sonique

Ugggh I'm having a brain fart right now and can't think of anything else off of the top of my head.Maybe shouldn't of had that 4th glass of wine at supper


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

sepultura is good do you like soulfly?


----------



## dixieland

I forgot the Blues:
BB King
Howlin Wolf
John Lee Hooker
Muddy Waters

And I love Al Green,Percy Sledge,and Marvin Gay


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

al green :thumbsup:


----------



## dixieland

stonerreakinhavok said:


> sepultura is good do you like soul fly?


They are ok.Don't like them as much as Sepultura


----------



## Nubwagon

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol i know they're ska i just didnt sort my whole list out great.
> 
> yah they played here at the knitting factory in hollywood on the ska is dead tour i think, it was like 6 years ago when i saw em. they played with mustard plug, the toasters, buck-o-nine (san diego band), one pin short, a local band called ska shank redemption. then i saw whole wheat bread who are from florida.


OMG I've been listening to $1.09 for ages. I love their stuff along with the Bosstones, Edna's Goldfish, Hepcat, Less Than Jake, Mephiskapheles, The Pietasters, etc. Good ska stuff all around.



KMdogs said:


> This would be hard but i would say a steady "favorite" list would be...
> 
> CKY
> Iron And Wine
> Kate Havnevik
> Rainer Maria
> I Killed The Prom Queen
> Bring Me The Horizon
> Bright Eyes
> Sigur Ros'
> 
> Theres a lot i listen to but id say that sums up the majority of favorites.


If you like Kate Havnevik's stuff, check out Lush on Soma FM. They play good stuff like that all the time. I found plenty of great female artists from that radio site.


----------



## Black Rabbit

stonerreakinhavok said:


> ames check out the aggrolites.
> 
> kg what was the documentary called? music should mean something to people i think thats the main point of all art and im glad your still here i've only been here like a month but i dont think this place would be the same with out you.
> 
> km i figured you to be a metal head. you got a nice range of music goin there


There's a few of them out there. The one that MTV did was really really good, and then there's a movie type one with songs and videos it's Stories, Tales, Lies and Exaggerations.

Here's a link to watch it free
Watch Sublime: Stories, Tales, Lies & Exaggerations Online - Watch Movies Online


----------



## Xiahko

Since I work in an Asian deli,I get to hear nothing but Asian songs. :/

But I do kinda like me some Gaga....I know I know.*hangs head*

I love Dir en grey too. And TVXQ,but they be Asian. LOL


----------



## KMdogs

Nubwagon said:


> OMG I've been listening to $1.09 for ages. I love their stuff along with the Bosstones, Edna's Goldfish, Hepcat, Less Than Jake, Mephiskapheles, The Pietasters, etc. Good ska stuff all around.
> 
> If you like Kate Havnevik's stuff, check out Lush on Soma FM. They play good stuff like that all the time. I found plenty of great female artists from that radio site.


ill have to check that out! thanks


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

kg420 said:


> There's a few of them out there. The one that MTV did was really really good, and then there's a movie type one with songs and videos it's Stories, Tales, Lies and Exaggerations.
> 
> Here's a link to watch it free
> Watch Sublime: Stories, Tales, Lies & Exaggerations Online - Watch Movies Online


sweet thank you


----------



## Black Rabbit

Your very welcome. I couldn't find the other one though. I just can't remember the name of that show they had on MTV. It was kinda like behind the music but it was an MTV show. If you can remember what the name was I'm sure I could find a link for you.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

kg awesome i thank you in advance

MISSAPBT whats your stance on chase and status?


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh dang I forgot my main man Dax. If I had to describe him I'd say he's Jim Morison's evil twin loll. I love all his bands and side projects  Acid Bath was an amazing band.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

PINK is my girl and all time Favorite
Madonna was my girl back in the 80's but she lost me with her new more current songs

Run DMC
Beastie boys
Aerosmith
Bon Jovi
Poison
Def Leopard

Adele
Katy Perry
Rhianna
Beyonce
JayZ
Lil Wayne
Eminem
Snoop dog

Korn
Marilyn Manson
Hinder
Nickelback

I love many genre's of music  Rock, rap, blues, jazz, classical, R&B, pop, country, everything but those stupid boy bands like NKOTB BSB! No offense to anyone that does though LOL!


----------



## Lua

So wish I attended this party..<3333 





Anywho, I have a variety of music I listen to...
The Warriors
Bracewar
Cursed
Ekkaia
His Hero is Gone
Tragedy
Atmosphere
From Ashes Rise
Brand New
Modest Mouse
Symphony In Peril 
Death Cab For Cutie
Bathory
Oroku
Gravemaker
Skrillex
Muga
Real Big Fish
Kakistocracy
Skitsystem


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

oooh atmosphere thats a good one slugs got hella talent.


----------



## Saint Francis

Steely Dan or Three Dog Night or BTO or....the Eagles, now that is music!
Throw in some Earth, Wind and Fire or Chicago and you really got something
Oh yeah, Neil Diamond for a change of pace And don't forget about the whole 70's mellow music era...good stuff! "Green eyed lady, lovely lady...", sorry just had some Sugarloaf in my head...love that time period.


----------



## duckyp0o77

Saint Francis said:


> Steely Dan or Three Dog Night or BTO or....the Eagles, now that is music!
> Throw in some Earth, Wind and Fire or Chicago and you really got something
> Oh yeah, Neil Diamond for a change of pace And don't forget about the whole 70's mellow music era...good stuff! "Green eyed lady, lovely lady...", sorry just had some Sugarloaf in my head...love that time period.


i heart it all.. when ive stayed up too late and flip through channels i always end up on the time life infomercials. "singers and songwriters, sounds of the 70's, body and soul, the teen years, easy 80s, ultimate rock ballads, motown collection" the list goes on....... lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

lol we'll take it back a little bit further with the penguins earth angel :thumbsup:


also tantric is a good band if you like nickle backs harder style stuff you'll like this.


----------



## Saint Francis

duckyp0o77 said:


> i heart it all.. when ive stayed up too late and flip through channels i always end up on the time life infomercials. "singers and songwriters, sounds of the 70's, body and soul, the teen years, easy 80s, ultimate rock ballads, motown collection" the list goes on....... lol


Yes, yes, yes, I love the time life segments...I can't turn it over when they come on LOL!!! I hear ya ducky


----------



## Saint Francis

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol we'll take it back a little bit further with the penguins earth angel :thumbsup:
> 
> also tantric is a good band if you like nickle backs harder style stuff you'll like this.


"I only have eyes for you" - the Flamingos


----------



## duckyp0o77

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol we'll take it back a little bit further with the *penguins earth angel *:thumbsup:
> .





Saint Francis said:


> Yes, yes, yes, I love the time life segments...I can't turn it over when they come on LOL!!! I hear ya ducky





Saint Francis said:


> "I only have eyes for you" - the Flamingos


stoppit! i was born in 1979 but wish i coulda been doowop'in it up in the 50's lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

duckyp0o77 said:


> stoppit! i was born in 1979 but wish i coulda been doowop'in it up in the 50's lol


lol i was born in 90 im with you


----------



## Saint Francis

I was born in 70, so you can see why I like these eras, especially when I have older siblings who brought me up on this music


----------



## Black Rabbit

Gotta love this one Hotel California by NOFX and Less than Jake  Both awesome bands!!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

kg420 said:


> Gotta love this one Hotel California by NOFX and Less than Jake  Both awesome bands!!
> 
> YouTube - ‪Hotel California Punk cover, who is it?‬‏


gotta love covers by nofx. i like the radio cover on byo split volume 3


----------



## Celestial88

And the song that made me cry.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

Lua said:


> So wish I attended this party..<3333
> YouTube - ‪The Ghost Inside - Unspoken (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) HD‬‏
> 
> Anywho, I have a variety of music I listen to...
> The Warriors
> Bracewar
> Cursed
> Ekkaia
> His Hero is Gone
> Tragedy
> Atmosphere
> From Ashes Rise
> Brand New
> Modest Mouse
> Symphony In Peril
> Death Cab For Cutie
> Bathory
> Oroku
> Gravemaker
> Skrillex
> Muga
> Real Big Fish
> Kakistocracy
> Skitsystem


i saw the ghost inside live last year with veil of maya and carnifex.. they were pretty good.

Between the buried and me
tool
a perfect circle
despised icon
the black dahlia murder
born of osiris
iwrestledabearonce
job for a cowboy
within the ruins
whitechapel
parkway drive
bring me the horizon
o yeah and young jeezy lol sticks out


----------



## r0ckah0l1c

I just saw a perfect circle live on july 25th in phoenix... I love them. Have all their cds. Also love linkin park...met them. And love lil wayne... too bad he cancelled his august 24th show in phoenix


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Celestial88 said:


> Ghost riders in the sky - Johnny Cash - Full Song - YouTube
> 
> And the song that made me cry.
> Johnny Cash Hurt - YouTube


gene autry version of ghost riders in the sky is the best, was my favorite song as a kid. we would go to this country bar restraunt place that always had a live band and i've always request it.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c

I need to re-do my post when I'm not so baked @[email protected] so I can properly list the artists...not just 2...


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## pitbulllover27870

kg420 said:


> Zakk Wylde, Black Label Society - In This River - YouTube


B.L.S =) forgot them n pantera on my list wtf


----------



## Black Rabbit

pitbulllover27870 said:


> B.L.S =) forgot them n pantera on my list wtf


How could you ever forget Pantera! Your fired loll.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

kg420 said:


> How could you ever forget Pantera! Your fired loll.


lol i feel embarrassed


----------



## Black Rabbit

Aw don't be embarrassed it's all good


----------



## angelbaby

this really isnt my usual style but im in love with this song been on repeat all morning, think its just beautiful .


----------



## junkyard

Brother - YouTube
anything from these guys

god - my pal - YouTube
Aussie 80's pride

Rollins Band - Inhale Exhale - YouTube
Back a few years , 10ft swells, this got me in the water. White pointer sharks and limestone reefs you need all the help you can get.

Slayer - South Of Heaven - YouTube
What can be said , metal has never been the same.

The Pharcyde - Runnin' - YouTube
Yes i am white.........but..........Word

A Tribe called quest - Oh my god - YouTube
Fav hip hop ever.

Gang Starr - Full Clip - YouTube
RIP Guru

The Mars Volta - Inertiatic ESP - YouTube
Not for everyone but this Album was the first to shake me up in ten years, and the first time i saw them live was no different. There is no genre.

Hilltop Hoods 'City of Light Restrung' Live - Hard Road Restrung Album Launch - YouTube
No where near my fav from the Hoods but its hometown pride and how many Hip Hop groups get asked to play with an orchestra? And i was there thanks to Debris.

Lovage - Stroker Ace - YouTube
Best pant dropper ever

Sublime Summertime - YouTube
Its nearly summer here.

aphex twin - come to daddy - YouTube
One of the weirdest live acts i have ever seen and one of the best

Redgum - I Was Only 19 (1983) - YouTube
For my uncles and any other Digger that served our country, we had the worst guns the worst food , the worst training but we came out on top. For the Anzacs.


----------



## junkyard

GANGgajang - Sounds Of Then (This Is Australia) - YouTube

Just because i am an Aussie.


----------



## Nubwagon

Ska Freaks Radio

Found this on iTunes a few weeks ago and fell in love with it! A must have URL if you're a ska fan at all.


----------



## Black Rabbit

junkyard said:


> Slayer - South Of Heaven - YouTube
> What can be said , metal has never been the same.


:woof: :woof: 
I've gone to 3 Slayer concerts and have never been disappointed


----------



## LEO0310

I know this is an old thread, but just found it. Had to add to this one. I can't do any rap at all, but enjoy lots of other music.

Love metal, so this is a few of my favorites:
The Sword
Clutch
The Acacia Strain
Lamb of God
Hatebreed
Pantera
Black Tusk
Graveyard
High on Fire
Sleep
Darkcastle
Kylesa
Weedeater
Superjoint Ritual

And these are opposite end of the spectrum: 
Hank 3 (yes he does some metal too, but gotta love the hellbilly stuff!)
Anything from "the man in black"
Old Crow Medicine Show
Trampled by Turtles
Ryan Bingham
Sons of Bill


----------



## Celestial88

Iron by Woodkid


----------



## chloesredboy

Queen and Nine Inch Nails. Then Queen again.


----------



## BILLBKLYN

Thrash Metal being my favorite, I also Like Heavy Metal, Hardcore, Punk, Classic Rock, Southern Rock, Psychadelic Rock, Crossover, some Rockabilly, Psychobilly, Industrial Metal, Blues-Rock and more. 

I hate dance music, rap, country, new wave, industrial, and the rest of the crap they call music. 






FM=


:rofl:


----------



## chloesredboy

Wrenches in a dryer!


----------



## Khaleesi

80's - 90's freestyle: 
judy torres
Coro
noel
Sweet sensation

Alternative / rock:
Guns n roses
linkin park
3 door down
train

Rap:
None


----------



## ~StangChick~

Hard core smaker here- GODSMACK


----------



## angelbaby

on this joe budden thing lately LOVE him


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

I like all kinds of music! But mostly rock and country.

Rock:
Linkin Park
Three Days Grace
Skillet
and more that im drawing a blank on at the moment

Country:
Tim McGraw
Trace Adkins
Rodney Atkins
Hank Williams Jr.
And more.... lol


----------



## Saint Francis

LED ZEPPELIN is all anybody should listen to...and other classic rock favorites of course.


----------



## Lacy Lou

I am hoping to get this thread started again, so here I go:

Metallica 
The Offspring (they were great in concert)
Fuel
Greenday
Led Zepplin (Kashmer is my ringtone)
Shinedown
Nickleback

Alan Jackson
Brooke's and Dunn
Carrie Underwood

Pink

Montrose I just love the song "Music Man"
BTO

and many more
I even listen to and sing to Petula Clark if I am in the mood.






And this video that I just found today is kind of kool.


----------



## BullHeaded

I listen to stuff they usually dont play on the radio.
Hatebreed
Devil Driver
Battle Cross
Old school Avenged Sevenfold
All that Remains
Chimaira
non radio Five Finger Death Punch
non radio Killswitch Engage
and last but not least my personal favorite band, even though they arent as heavy as some of the others listed, Dry Kill Logic


----------



## patty

Mainly listen to 80s hair bands. Love Poison, Ratt, KISS, Cinderalla, Warrant, KIX, and bands like that.


----------



## Saint Francis

Lacy Lou said:


> I am hoping to get this thread started again, so here I go:
> 
> Metallica
> The Offspring (they were great in concert)
> Fuel
> Greenday
> Led Zepplin (Kashmer is my ringtone)
> Shinedown
> Nickleback
> 
> Alan Jackson
> Brooke's and Dunn
> Carrie Underwood
> 
> Pink
> 
> Montrose I just love the song "Music Man"
> BTO
> 
> and many more
> I even listen to and sing to Petula Clark if I am in the mood.
> 
> "This Is How We Roll" Music Video | Pit Bulls & Parolees - YouTube
> 
> And this video that I just found today is kind of kool.


It's spelled LED ZEPPELIN...and KASHMIR...but it's good to see a LZ fan, and Kashmir was one of Plant's favorites as well


----------



## Cain's Mom

Ill always be a country girl at heart 

Florida Georgia Line
Tim McGraw
Brantley Gilbert
Jimmy Buffett

Anything country and I'm sold  
I like a vast variety of other music: Muse, NSYNC and Backstreet boys(grew up on them) eminem, I'm all over the place but my first choice will always be country.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

My current playlist consists of: skynard, Greg allmon, rod Stewart, Phil Collins, ac/dc, Neil young, Eric Clapton, fuel, counting crows, nirvana, disturbed. I don't get down with too much country. Rap wise I've been mainly listening to gunplay. He's so energetic and lyrically he's a monster. He's over looked a lot for personality but out of the whole mmg he's the best. I always keep young jeezy and yo gotti quick at hand also.


----------



## rabbit

*What Rabbit listens to...*

I'm not very good at thinking on the spot so here are some random artists off the top of my head (in no particular order)
The Kills
Mos Def
The Black Keys
The Beatles 
Ben Harper
Jack Johnson
Blu & Exile
Bob Marley 
Cold War Kids
The Cool Kids
Common
Erykah Badu
John Legend
Journey
Murs 
Muse 
and millions of more...


----------



## Black Rabbit

Dynamite Hack-"Boyz In The Hood"_ SEMI-OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube

Most hilarious cover song ever. This seriously reminds me of so many people I went to high school with. XD


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

kg420 said:


> Dynamite Hack-"Boyz In The Hood"_ SEMI-OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube
> 
> Most hilarious cover song ever. This seriously reminds me of so many people I went to high school with. XD


i love that song!

but serious, there is so much good music out there! i dont know where to start... im listening to a commercial this very minute though... lol


----------



## kldgo

Sea Wolf
Modest Mouse
Tom Waits
Leonard Cohen
Portugal. The Man
Neil Young


----------



## Black Rabbit

This is one of my very favorite songs and bands 

Acid Bath - Scream Of The Butterfly (with lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Saint Francis

LOL, "scream of the butterfly" is a lyric by the Doors in "When the Music's Over". Awesome song by the Doors...sorry just took me back to this song.


----------



## MSK

I like a little bit of everything I mostly listen to country, pop, hip hop, and R&B. But I listen to anything from Alternative Christian to Death Metal or Bluegrass to Rock. LOL

Favorite videos - YouTube


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

The band that I just recently have taken a liking to is Skillet. I really like their song Monster. Its my ringtone lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit

Saint Francis said:


> LOL, "scream of the butterfly" is a lyric by the Doors in "When the Music's Over". Awesome song by the Doors...sorry just took me back to this song.


:goodpost:

I've noticed quite a few bands have made a song or two off a lyric or song title.  Godsmack got their name from Alice in Chains as well


----------



## Saint Francis

kg420 said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> I've noticed quite a few bands have made a song or two off a lyric or song title.  Godsmack got their name from Alice in Chains as well


Yeah, baby! AIC was, and still is, one of my favorites:roll: While classic rock will always be my passion, I lived thru one of the last great movements in music...the grunge movement, and man was it fun. All those bands were fantastic! I was 21 years old at the time and had my work boots, flanel shirt, dirty jeans, and hair down to my ass ready to hit the bars...good good times!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Saint Francis said:


> Yeah, baby! AIC was, and still is, one of my favorites:roll: While classic rock will always be my passion, I lived thru one of the last great movements in music...the grunge movement, and man was it fun. All those bands were fantastic! I was 21 years old at the time and had my work boots, flanel shirt, dirty jeans, and hair down to my ass ready to hit the bars...good good times!


:goodpost:

90's rock/grunge was the absolute best!!!! AIC, STP, Nirvana, Soundgarden man was a great time for music huh


----------



## hashbrown




----------



## Saint Francis

kg420 said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> 90's rock/grunge was the absolute best!!!! AIC, STP, Nirvana, Soundgarden man was a great time for music huh


Gotta throw in some Pearl Jam as well!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh yea can't forget pearl jam  you know who else I used to love from that time too was Candlebox. \m/ (-.-) \m/


----------



## redog

I had some blues traveler cranking this morning.....then some foghat


----------



## Saint Francis

kg420 said:


> Oh yea can't forget pearl jam  you know who else I used to love from that time too was Candlebox. \m/ (-.-) \m/


Me too Sure would like to go back in time and kill some more brain cells.


----------



## Saint Francis

redog said:


> I had some blues traveler cranking this morning.....then some foghat


Man, I think you're just a fool for the city LOL! Gotta like that harmonica action too.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Saint Francis said:


> Me too Sure would like to go back in time and kill some more brain cells.


Take me with you!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

redog said:


> I had some blues traveler cranking this morning.....then some foghat


Aww I love Blues Travler  makes me wanna go watch kingpin :rofl:


----------



## Princesspaola21

kg420 said:


> Aww I love Blues Travler  makes me wanna go watch kingpin :rofl:


I do too!!! My husband took me to see him in concert a few years ago. Who knew 2 hours of harmonica could sound so good lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saint Francis

kg420 said:


> Take me with you!!!!!!!! Lol


You got it...now if I can just find that flux capacitor and DeLorean:cheers:


----------



## Just Tap Pits

blues travelrs is one of my all time favorite bands, reminds me of roseanne


----------



## Black Rabbit

Saint Francis said:


> You got it...now if I can just find that flux capacitor and DeLorean:cheers:


:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## ~StangChick~

Why do we have to go back in time to kill brain cells? lol ; P


----------



## ~StangChick~

Anyone going to Mayhem Fest this year? Rob Zombie and Five Finger Death Punch headlining. Luv me some 5FDP!


----------



## Douglas1013

Made Mayhem last year- Slayer, Slipknot, Anthrax, Motörhead. Great time!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Carriana

Nine Inch Nails is coming back on the tour circuit this year. I missed every opportunity to see them in years past, I plan on going to at least one show. Might even make it a road trip and catch multiple. Then I can die happy!


----------



## ~StangChick~

NIN would be a good show...Always liked them.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I am a big country gal  I like other stuff too, but eh, coming from the west, I can't help it!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ive been listening to a lot of o.a.r (live cds or they suck), sublime, and a couple slightly stoopid songs.


----------



## Black Rabbit

~StangChick~ said:


> Anyone going to Mayhem Fest this year? Rob Zombie and Five Finger Death Punch headlining. Luv me some 5FDP!


I went to Mayhem Fest a few years back. Slayer, Marilyn Manson, BLS :woof: it was a bad ass show.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Its a couple years older but im obsessed with this song lately

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...8IC4BA&usg=AFQjCNEtf1XFYyVomvu7wXJFOtbORJwGpw


----------



## hashbrown




----------



## ~StangChick~

.....................


----------



## dixieland

loving me some Volbeat right about now!


----------



## Douglas1013

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ive been listening to a lot of o.a.r (live cds or they suck), sublime, and a couple slightly stoopid songs.


Love OAR. Great music for a nice summer day in the yard. They are really good. And I agree about their live stuff

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Voltbeat is on the Uproar tour this year along with a few other good bands.

I love Sublime.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I love Sublime too, but not this new BS they're trying to call Sublime. IMO there is no Sublime without Bradley and they're kinda ruining it. IMO they need to just call the band something else cause it isn't really Sublime anymore.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I totally agree KG.. Its not Sublime with out him. : (


----------



## welder

Sooooo,I guess David Allen Coe, muddy waters,jamey johnston,ccr,and the stones dont git a hole lotta respect round her huh?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Never really liked the Stones just not my style.


----------



## welder

they got some good an bad.i use it as my motivational inspiration going in to work.crank it all the way up.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Try cranking some Godsmack one day.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh we love David Allen Coe round these parts too


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Outlaw country works for me lol. I like hank williams jr.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh yea Hank the third kicks ass too


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hes featured in the documentary "the weird and wonderful whites of west Virginia" which I highlu recommend to everyone.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Awesome


----------



## ~StangChick~

Hank Jr..Johnny Cash that s*it I like.


----------



## Douglas1013

Just Tap Pits said:


> Outlaw country works for me lol. I like hank williams jr.


Aww hells yeah!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Douglas1013

And throw is some Sasquatch and the Sickabillies!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Saint Francis

http://soniceclectic.com/files/2011/11/Led-zep_70-000.jpg


----------



## Douglas1013

Nice

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## welder

wanna throw this out there. how many of us went to work yesterday listening to or singing "finally friday" and then find out ol george jones passed on? the man was a legend. RIP Possom!


----------



## hashbrown




----------



## Black Rabbit

I'm sure I've posted these guys in the past but for the newer member take a listen. This band is fucking epic!!! I'd much rather have more music like this than they whiney crap they call rock these days 

Acid Bath - Graveflower (Lyrics) HQ - YouTube


----------



## Princesspaola21

I don't really have "favorite" music. I listen to pretty much everything. Country new and old, older rock, classic rock, some pop mostly older, older rap lol. Mostly older stuff. I don't like a lot of the stuff out today. My hard drive on my challenger has like 3,000 songs on it plus my iTunes. I love music!! Especially while cruising down back roads with the windows down...my next challenger is so going to Mr. Norms and turning into a convertible!

Ooh ooh and Spanish music. I love bachata and reggaeton.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kldgo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

I loves me some Gourds!


----------



## Trapboi103

Snoop dogg AKA Snoop Lion


----------



## hashbrown




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits

My anthem lately


----------



## ~StangChick~

Just Tap Pits said:


> My anthem lately


Love Seether. :love2:


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ive seen them 2x n concert. Very good shows both times.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I have "the killer in me is the killer in you" tattooed across my collar bones.


----------



## Saint Francis

http://brendanscottcarroll.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/three-dog-night-4.jpg


----------



## Saint Francis

http://blogs.artinfo.com/objectlessons/files/2012/11/pink-floyd.jpg


----------



## ~StangChick~

All time favorite






Sick ain't I? ahahahahahah


----------



## Carriana

I got my NIN tickets last Friday! *waiting for November*


----------



## ~StangChick~

Sweet that'll be a good show. Kid Rock July 10th for me.


----------



## Saint Francis

I have my America tickets, and will be purchasing tickets to see Chicago very soon!!! Good stuff.


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Just Tap Pits said:


> J. Cole - Power Trip (Explicit) ft. Miguel - YouTube


After I saw this fool and drake buy ALL THE BORN SINNER ALBUMS off the racks at best buy I lost my respect for him.

I'll throw up some love for the Pacific North West


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hey he may be a douche but lyrically hes up there. Better than anything young money thats for sure lol. Him and schoolboy q. I get tired of hearing about (radio edit) cars, white bitches, and jewelry. ..


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Just Tap Pits said:


> I get tired of hearing about blow jobs, cars, white bitches, and jewelry. ..


----------



## ~StangChick~

Fits my mood lately


----------



## Saint Francis




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## OldDog

*Waddaya listeningto..........*

A few I like.........


----------



## OldDog




----------



## angelbaby

you might like this thread 
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/37969-favorite-music-thread.html


----------



## Princesspaola21

El Chapo De Sinaloa. Tu Yo Y La Luna. One of my absolute favorites! I met him in person and he hugged me!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog

I grew up on blues , bluegrass , dixieland , jazz ,zydeco and border music....though my tastes are still *very* eclectic......

Still have an abiding affection for stuff like this. One of the better modern versions of Malaguena...........along with a classic Jose Feliciano version.........very , very clean guitar.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Last 3 songs I listened to


----------



## Princesspaola21

Kacey Musgraves "Follow Your Arrow" that's my favorite country song right now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls

I just got this pandora on my phone..colt ford and country boy ..bone thugs..hust type em in and bam


----------



## ~StangChick~

Right now ...

When The Shi* Goes Down

by Cypress Hill


----------



## Firehazard

The fan, and wind blow~IN.... I love most all music.

guess out in the shop I got it on 93.7 The Mountain. (country station) sometimes flip it to Edge Rock 94.5. Not much time for that when ya start workin, listen to whatevers playin.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Blood

by In This Moment

_Chick got some lungs_


----------



## ~StangChick~

House Of 1000 Corpses

by Rob Zombie


----------



## Black Rabbit

Rockin out to Evil Empire this morning 

Rage Against The Machine: People Of The Sun - YouTube


----------



## Black Rabbit

And some of this. 

John 5 plays a freestyle solo - YouTube

Love watching this guy play.


----------



## Princesspaola21

Kids screaming. Yeehaw. It's gonna be a hell of a day!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saint Francis




----------



## OldDog

The only thing worth a damn to ever come out of Los Banos except for a few good dogs , and one of the best Bar Bands /Party Bands ever on the West Coast.

Y'all might be surprised by who turns up in the latter two.........the scoot at the end of the second is 103 inches , 10-5 to 1 , hand ported and flowed heads , Fueling oversize valves , springs titanium keepers , locks and solid lifters and pushrods with 630 cams ( .630 lift 258 degree duration intake 263 exhaust at .050) complete baker 6 speed , made 129 horses to the ground and 132 ft lbs of torque out of a mere 103 inches..........y'all can figure out who built it.


----------



## OldDog

Some of y'all watch real close in the background on the first one.


----------



## hashbrown

OldDog said:


> Some of y'all watch real close in the background on the first one.


I'm a Big Smo fan Honky Tonkin is my favorite


----------



## ~StangChick~

Proud To Be A Stoner

by Kottonmouth Kings


----------



## ~StangChick~

_Takin it back some this morning..._

*Don't Close Your Eyes

by Kix*


----------



## surfer

i'm an old fool from the old school,

stones, saw'em twice 75, 78
zepplin saw'em twice 74, 77
the who keith was still alive
pink floyd in 90
springsteen born to run tour
airosmith july 4 1976 bicenntenial
eagles, hotel california tour, with fleetwood mac backing up
emerson, lake, and palmer, at the old charlotte motor speed way, almost 450,000 people
the year after the california jam
lynard skynard lots of times
marshall tucker
edgar winter, when frankenstein came out does any one remember thet one????????????


----------



## ~StangChick~

You have not seen The Butthole Surfers?


----------



## surfer

ah, that would be a negative,
but it seems i do remember seeing one of those lame surf movies that had some oftheir tunes in it


----------



## ~StangChick~

Back to the Beach? lol good movie.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Stuck in my head all day.

Its not rap or anything like that I swear


----------



## ~StangChick~

Meatloaf! nice.
*
Gangsta Gangsta

by N.W.A.*


----------



## dixieland

Bullet for my Valentine all day long!!!


Although right now I've been in a bit of a dance mood,so I've been listening to a bit of Krewella


----------



## Just Tap Pits

The greatest duet ever!!!!! (Once again I swear its not rap or r&b)


----------



## Saint Francis




----------



## ~StangChick~

Lonely Day

by System Of A Down


----------



## Just Tap Pits

~StangChick~ said:


> Lonely Day
> 
> by System Of A Down


Idk how anyone can listen to that anti america bs.....


----------



## ~StangChick~

Just turn it on and up! Was in my Pandora mix. Now it's F*ck A Hater by Paul Wall

Another one you prob don't like! HA


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Lol pual wall is ok. I just hate system of a down. If its so bad here go back to ur camle and mud hut. Oh yeah u cant bitch about the government without being put to death in the middle east lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

I just thought he was having a lonely day....


Skid Row~>I Remember You.

Oh yeah you should hear me sing this one.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I just ment sod as a whole. Not really any particular song. Never been a fan(not a fan of anyone living in america and disrespecting it) but when our head coach made everyone run the whole class bcuz he walked in and some douche had put sod in to warm up to it made me despise them on a whole nother level.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Ok fine hate it then IDGAF. HAHA

Closer
by Kings Of Leon

hot song


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Oooooohhhhhhyyyyyyyy temper temper.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I know..i need stronger meds huh?
*
Lynard Skynard~>Simple Man*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Thats my shit there


----------



## Saint Francis




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Saint Francis




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Black Rabbit

~StangChick~ said:


> Meatloaf! nice.
> *
> Gangsta Gangsta
> 
> by N.W.A.*


I like this one better XD.

Dynamite Hack-"Boyz In The Hood"_ SEMI-OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube

I love how they use labs instead of the big bully dogs. Too funny.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I dnt remember there ever being a bully in a nwa video... werent they broke up before bullys came around?

Here's some old snoop dog(before he was a confused fake rasta)


----------



## Black Rabbit

Bahahahaha you mean snoop lion. Yea he's done smokes himself retarded. How on earth can you be the "reincarnation" of someone who died way after you were born. Hmmmmm. Lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Word!!!!!!! I grew up on death row era snoop dogg!!!! How do you go from "murder is the case" to "no guns allowed"? I could deal with "beautiful" but I cant deal with no fake bob Marley. ....


----------



## Black Rabbit

For real. Bob was a one in a million and Snoop is definitely in the wrong place. I think he's having a mid life identity crisis. Lol.


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Black Rabbit

Sublime - Wrong Way - YouTube


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Santeria, bad fish, pawn shop, stp, april 25 1992, scarlet begonias, garnden grove and stepping razor are mor my style


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Forgot carress me down....... damn me


----------



## surfer

my generation,
to me best duet...........

huey lewis & gyneth paltrow 
'crusin'

you got to hear it.

but going to a show,

AC/DC

HELLS BELLS 
THUNDERSTRUCK

PINK FLOYD
DOGS OF WAR


----------



## ~StangChick~

Caress me down is a good song.

AC/DC are ICONS...For those about to rock!!! FIRE


----------



## surfer

because on our way to the 'show' 
we are about to rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and its LOUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Idk "back in black" was always one of my getting pumped up songs. Its one of my all time break a face songs.


----------



## Saint Francis




----------



## Black Rabbit

Just Tap Pits said:


> Santeria, bad fish, pawn shop, stp, april 25 1992, scarlet begonias, garnden grove and stepping razor are mor my style


Oh yea. Great songs. They don't have vids of any of the real good stuff on YouTube for me to post.  but yea that one of my favorite bands ever. I met Eric in a Food 4 Less in Plaserville years and years ago. One of the sweetest guys I've ever had the pleasure of BSing with


----------



## Black Rabbit

~StangChick~ said:


> Caress me down is a good song.
> 
> AC/DC are ICONS...For those about to rock!!! FIRE


Oh fuck yea!!!! I saw AC/DC when I was 15. The cannons and fire was awesome. We say Aerosmith the year before that and it was to this day one of the best shows I've ever seen.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yeah Steven Tyler is an amazing singer.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

~StangChick~ said:


> Yeah Steven Tyler is an amazing singer.


And as long as he can get in a womans closet and steal their blouses, scarfs, and jeans an amazing dresser.... lmao


----------



## ~StangChick~

He should not wear a speedo....


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Just Tap Pits

~StangChick~ said:


> He should not wear a speedo....


But he should wear a shirt......


----------



## ~StangChick~

Just Tap Pits said:


> But he should wear a shirt......


Yes, please! lol:rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit

Omg he's got moobs :rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit

We need some more music up in here. Get your mojo runnin lol

Peeping Tom - Mojo - YouTube


----------



## ~StangChick~

kg420 said:


> We need some more music up in here. Get your mojo runnin lol
> 
> Peeping Tom - Mojo - YouTube


Cool. I like this. Never heard it before.


----------



## dixieland

been digging on Throw the Fight lately


----------



## Saint Francis




----------



## Black Rabbit

~StangChick~ said:


> Cool. I like this. Never heard it before.


What???? Really? I like just about all Mike Pattons bands  Faith no more was great Tamahawk was awesome, Peeping Tom is great too and there's some other bands he's fronted too I can't think of off the top of my head lol. I though Mike Patton was everyone's favorite successful creepy guy that still lives in his parents basement. Lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

Lol here he is with Faith no more covering lady gagas poker face lol.






I think they do it way better than little miss crazy face lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok




----------



## ~StangChick~

kg420 said:


> What???? Really? I like just about all Mike Pattons bands  Faith no more was great Tamahawk was awesome, Peeping Tom is great too and there's some other bands he's fronted too I can't think of off the top of my head lol. I though Mike Patton was everyone's favorite successful creepy guy that still lives in his parents basement. Lol


Haha yeah, I just never heard of his other bands I guess. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## Saint Francis




----------



## Black Rabbit

yea he's a strange one. Lol I like how the whole video for Mojo is just Danny DeVido watching tv XD. Too funny. He's my other favorite musical weirdo Less Claypool 

Primus - The Devil Went Down To Georgia - YouTube

I just can't help but laugh when the chicken craps out an egg XD


----------



## Black Rabbit

Lol I looked for the Mondo Kain band but I couldn't find any vids to post lol. Mike Pattons other other band Mondo Lain did an whole album of 50-60's itialian pop/love songs. It's not only hilarious but totally awesome too.


----------



## Saint Francis




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## hashbrown




----------



## Saint Francis




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~

Hell YEAH!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

~StangChick~ said:


> Cemetery Gates - Pantera (HQ Audio) - YouTube





~StangChick~ said:


> Pantera - I'm Broken - YouTube
> 
> Hell YEAH!!!


:goodpost: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~StangChick~

Ok Krystal, you and I need to hit up a concert together.


----------



## Black Rabbit

~StangChick~ said:


> Ok Krystal, you and I need to hit up a concert together.


Oh hell yea!!!! BLS would be a good one


----------



## Saint Francis




----------



## Just Tap Pits

Not too big on men wearing make up and their girlfriends jeans but I do appriciate good rock...


----------



## ~StangChick~

<3


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~

I am soft today. punch me.


----------



## Black Rabbit

~StangChick~ said:


> Alice In Chains - Nutshell - Unplugged - HD Video Lyrics in Closed Captions.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> <3


:goodpost:

I miss Lane Staley  I can't stand this new a hole that though he could fill those shoes. Jerry should just keep it real and tour as Jerry Cantrell. I think it was better that way.


----------



## Saint Francis




----------



## ~StangChick~

*major rager four string mother**ker!!!*


----------



## Black Rabbit

Saint Francis said:


> Soundgarden - Like Suicide (Superunknown, studio) - YouTube


:goodpost:

Love Soundgarden


----------



## Black Rabbit

Megadeth A Tout le Monde [HD] w/Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## OldDog

............


----------



## OldDog

Candy Dulfur.............wicked sax.

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU2LJzLM-P4


----------



## OldDog

The modern epitome of blue eyed soul , barefoot little Limey lass...... best version of " Son of a Preacher man" since Dusty Springfield herself.......... and in the second that's the worlds best woman bass player backing Beck , Tal Wilkenfeld , in the top ten of all time.......... the third shows Joss Stone's range , live in Lisbon and knocking 'em dead.......


----------



## OldDog

" House" hisself , otherwise known as Hugh Laurie , screw acting and do your music brother.......


----------



## OldDog

And since I'm headed home in my mind , back to fireflies , the smell of magnolias , shrimp boils and the damp breeze coming off the Gulf heavy with a coming storm...............


----------



## Saint Francis

The best female duo in all of rock...period!!! Doing one of their Led Zeppelin covers like nobody's business.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Sublime - Jah Wont Pay The Bills - 07 - Slowride - YouTube


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Bluesy everlast is so much better than rapper everlast


----------



## Black Rabbit

This guy is so good 

Cas Haley - I Wish That I - YouTube


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yeah cas is the best thing to ever come out of one of those janky tv talent shows.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I almost cried when he lost to that puppet f'er. He's got such a great voice.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Lol I didnt watch it or even know what show or who won. Id rather slap staple my genitalia to the trunk lid of a lamborghini and let them drag me down the road at 210mph than watch any of that garbage lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

That's the only one I ever watched and it was just cause I happen to be flipping through the channels and saw him playing. I was pretty blown away.


----------



## Saint Francis

Just Tap Pits said:


> Lol I didnt watch it or even know what show or who won. Id rather slap staple my genitalia to the trunk lid of a lamborghini and let them drag me down the road at 210mph than watch any of that garbage lol


Now I'd like to see that.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Saint Francis said:


> Now I'd like to see that.


Lil awkward ya wanna see my man parts like that.... lol

And you got a thing for wanting to see me get drug diwn the street....


----------



## Saint Francis

Just Tap Pits said:


> Lil awkward ya wanna see my man parts like that.... lol
> 
> And you got a thing for wanting to see me get drug diwn the street....


oke: Just messin' with ya (said in my best Jim Carrey voice from Cable Guy)
However, that would be a sight...depending upon how fast you can run!


----------



## Black Rabbit

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ok enough rock.....

If you dont like big pun...... kill yourself.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Heres some master p for that ass.....


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

found this the other day


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ok enough rock.....
> 
> If you dont like big pun...... kill yourself.


haha that was the first pun song i heard and its always been one of my favs

But this ish... this ish right here... has got to be one of my favorites


----------



## Just Tap Pits

DMX


----------



## ~StangChick~

I like me some Petey Pablo


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Black Rabbit

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ok enough rock.....


You did not just say that did you. There can never be enough rock  
I've been blasting this in my car for the last few days. 

Acid Bath - Bleed Me An Ocean - YouTube


----------



## ~StangChick~

This chick is so sexy


----------



## Firehazard

Not too many rap of today I like so here's a past favorite~


----------



## Black Rabbit

Beastie Boys - Sabotage - YouTube


----------



## ~StangChick~

kg420 said:


> Beastie Boys - Sabotage - YouTube


Love me some Beastie Boys..High Plains Drifter is one of my faves!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Petey pablo is always on rotation with me....

And bone is my smoke and ride music lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits

kg420 said:


> You did not just say that did you. There can never be enough rock
> I've been blasting this in my car for the last few days.
> 
> Acid Bath - Bleed Me An Ocean - YouTube


You're talking yo some one who will go to a "*******" party wearing a kicked hat and $200 shoes then get drunk and sing this........ I listen to a little bit of errything


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yall dont wanna play the beastie boys game with me.... my dad hated rap but had this on vinyl.






Sorry didnt realize the other was a crappy bass boost.... ruined the damn song.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Just Tap Pits said:


> Yall dont wanna play the beastie boys game with me.... my dad hated rap but had this on vinyl.


:goodpost:


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Classic*


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits

Im probably the only person here who appreciates this....


----------



## Black Rabbit

Stone Temple Pilots - Big Empty - YouTube


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I love this song


----------



## ~StangChick~

I love this song


----------



## Just Tap Pits

^^^^ black chick white guy is way better...


----------



## Black Rabbit

Hail to the Dime!!!!!!

Pantera - Strenght Beyond Strenght (HD Audio) - YouTube

13 Steps To Nowhere - Pantera - YouTube

Mouth For War - Pantera - YouTube

Pantera Floods Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Saint Francis

Twist one up, and listen to this


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits

My 2 neil young favorites....


----------



## Saint Francis

Listen to this version of Old Man live...good stuff


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Saint Francis said:


> Listen to this version of Old Man live...good stuff
> 
> Neil Young Live At Massey Hall 1971: Old Man - YouTube


that whole massey hall set is AMAZING


----------



## Saint Francis

stonerreakinhavok said:


> that whole massey hall set is AMAZING


Yes sir:clap:


----------



## BuckskinBeauty

Can't remember how to embed a video.... Can someone help???

But here is the song I wanted to post... Song and Emotion by Tesla. 
Tesla- Song and Emotion - Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Saint Francis

BuckskinBeauty said:


> Can't remember how to embed a video.... Can someone help???
> 
> But here is the song I wanted to post... Song and Emotion by Tesla.
> Tesla- Song and Emotion - Lyrics - YouTube


All I do is right click on the video while it is still in the group of other videos I am previewing (in other words, it won't work for me if I do this while viewing the video) and copy the link...IDK, it works for me.
BTW, good song....it was about Def Leppard's guitarist Steve Clarkk...right?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

[ youtube ] the stuff in the url after "youtube.com/" [/ youtube]

Don't forget to delete the spaces


----------



## ~StangChick~

I dig...


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## ~StangChick~

1st Godsmack concert I attended and I was hooked eva since....<3


----------



## Black Rabbit

I was just listening to this in the car  love that song

The Offspring The Worst Hangover Ever - YouTube


----------



## Black Rabbit

311-Amber - YouTube

Bad Religion - Sorrow - YouTube

The Science of Selling Yourself Short (Less Than Jake) - YouTube

By far the best cover of hotel Califoria I've ever heard

NOFX/skadaddyz - Hotel California - YouTube


----------



## OldDog

What will eventually be the last Free place in the lower 48.......


----------



## OldDog

Songs whose time has come or come around again.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Definitely not a fan of that rendition of hotel California .... vocals were ok but the punk ska ish ruined a classic song for me  booooooo kg boooooooooooo


----------



## Black Rabbit

Damn that's what I like about it  not down with the SoCal ska stuff huh? I'm a huge Monique Powell fan too. I'd love too see here duke it out with Gwen Stefani XD lol

save ferris come on eileen - YouTube


----------



## Just Tap Pits

kg420 said:


> Damn that's what I like about it  not down with the SoCal ska stuff huh? I'm a huge Monique Powell fan too. I'd love too see here duke it out with Gwen Stefani XD lol
> 
> save ferris come on eileen - YouTube
> 
> Save Ferris - The World Is New - YouTube


Lol I just think touching certain songs is sacrilegious.

I love 311, sublime, pepper, rhcp so its not that Im not into that type of music just poor song choice to redo in my opinion lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits

That version of come in eiline was the shit....


----------



## OldDog

Torch Singers.......old and new...........


----------



## Black Rabbit

Just Tap Pits said:


> That version of come in eiline was the shit....


 right. I love Monique Powell. She's awesome


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits

kg420 said:


> right. I love Monique Powell. She's awesome


Easy on the eyes too..... she beat ole gwen out in the looks department lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits

10 years later still gets the same reactions....


----------



## Black Rabbit

Just Tap Pits said:


> Easy on the eyes too..... she beat ole gwen out in the looks department lol


Oh for sure. She's a way better singer too and I'm glad she didn't sell out and do the horrid pop crap that Gwen does now.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Gwen's just a cheap knock off :rofl:


----------



## Saint Francis

OldDog said:


> Songs whose time has come or come around again.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No1 can watch this and not laugh


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits

Who doesnt love 2 100lbs russian lesbians that can sing?


----------



## Firehazard




----------



## Just Tap Pits

Old old triple 6....


----------



## ~StangChick~

*back to my normal*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Greatest nirvana wake up ever


----------



## ~StangChick~

*AAF*


----------



## ~StangChick~

*FUGEES*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Must be nice......


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ozzy


----------



## Just Tap Pits

The verve pipe


----------



## ~StangChick~

_you are a verve pipe_


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Wagon wheel






Jace as a bouncer cracks me up


----------



## Just Tap Pits

~StangChick~ said:


> _you are a verve pipe_


Ok...........


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Bong hits for breakfast


----------



## Saint Francis

Classic jam that never gets old.


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## ~StangChick~

*C.R.E.A.M*


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~

*GOOD TUNE*


----------



## ~StangChick~

READY TO GO!!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~

*Ok that last one makes me want to dance.*


----------



## Black Rabbit

Raaaaaawr!!!!

She-Wolf - Megadeth - YouTube


----------



## ~StangChick~

THROWBACK JAM


----------



## ~StangChick~

I NEVER GET SICK OF THIS SONG


----------



## ~StangChick~

OH NANANANANA






Havin a party by myself


----------



## ~StangChick~

OH YEAHHH


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## ~StangChick~

Good one^ love Juvenile.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

^^^^ rodeos better.... lol

Biggie and mobb deep


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No1 else will remember this but them walkimg the pig through the club used to crack me up as a kid


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Dynasty

yall remember this ?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Dynasty said:


> yall remember this ?


Oh yeah. Ive seen the intervention dude from that song was on and I watch "life" about once a week. Its one of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## Carriana

My boy, representing the Emerald City!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Cant believe macklemore could actually get a talent like schoolboy q to do a song with him.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

How doesnt this dude have a deal????


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits

Finally a good white rapper....


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~

*
not for p***ys*


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Just Tap Pits said:


> Finally a good white rapper....


Look up Rittz and r.a. the rugged man

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Rittz is a beast but this cats better....


----------



## hashbrown

just for you jtp I know how much you love this shit.....:flush:


----------



## Black Rabbit

One of my favorite local bands. These guys are great live and nice dudes too 

Floater: All The Stories But One - YouTube

Floater - Alcoholic - Danny Boy Plus Three - YouTube

Floater: Weightless - YouTube

Floater - Exiled - YouTube


----------



## OldDog

Hate bad phone calls.............. black clouds.


----------



## Saint Francis




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits

The 2 best white rappers ever hands down.


----------



## Princesspaola21

I'm in a good mood today lol. So everybody can enjoy my favorite song. No joke lol. It's not everybody's style but I love this song. I got the pleasure of meeting him a few years ago on my birthday and he sang me this song and danced with me and I thought I was gonna die LOL!!!





[/color]


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Just Tap Pits

Who doesnt like tom petty?


----------



## kldgo

Love me some Portugal. The Man


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Just Tap Pits

Staind huh? Heres my all time fav (well one of them)


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Just Tap Pits

RHCP


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Yeah Epiphany is a good tune...*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Twista....


----------



## kldgo

On a serious Portugal. The Man kick...
Awesome song & the dogs are pretty cute in this video up:


----------



## Just Tap Pits

......

Yeah so anyway. Bootsy Collins.


----------



## ~StangChick~

*MMM HMM*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

^^^^ thats my shit


----------



## kldgo

Hmm... How about some Tom Waits?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

^^^^^ at least I dont feel like I have to eat 2 handfuls of mdma to get it lol


----------



## kldgo

Sea Wolf!



Just Tap Pits said:


> ^^^^^ at least I dont feel like I have to eat 2 handfuls of mdma to get it lol


hey, leave my crazy stoner music alone haha


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Just Tap Pits

Which version do you like better?

Original





Remake


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Gotta go with Johnny..LOVE HIM.*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Me too. But it is the one song I can tolerate by NIN.

Fleetwood mac


----------



## Just Tap Pits

David Allen Coe


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Merle Haggard


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Willie nelson


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Hank Williams Jr






Think we got all the hard hitters of outlaw country covered.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ooooppppssss forgot CDB
Anyone else who redid (and subsequently ruined it) should be castrated, there stuff shoved in their mouth, hung, shot, and drawn and quartered, their heads removed, and placed on a pike.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

The devils back in georgia


----------



## Just Tap Pits

My guilty pleasure music


----------



## Firehazard




----------



## ~StangChick~

<3

*I am itching for some new Godsmack*


----------



## JohnsDaddy

I'm into country of all types. Nashville, red dirt and Texas country.. I like some rock to but 99% of the time I'm listening to country... Stoney larue, Charlie Daniels, Johnny cash, kolton Moore and the clever few, cross Canadian ragweed (now disbanded), Phil Hamilton, union hill, Ashley bradberry, hank Williams jr, merle haggard, David Allan Coe, the tejas brothers, Ray Wiley Hubbard... The list goes on...


----------



## Dynasty




----------



## Dynasty




----------



## Dynasty




----------



## Just Tap Pits

Gotta say guynasty the country was unexpected lmao


----------



## Dynasty

ilisten to more country then anything else ive said is a couple times already puerto-rican-******* !


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Workout Muzic for chicks......*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Dynasty said:


> ilisten to more country then anything else ive said is a couple times already puerto-rican-******* !


Aint no1 hating.... I listwn a lot of different music. Just seems more rap than anything else.


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Cuz you're a G ^*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Collective soul


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Firehazard said:


> Eddie Murphy - Redlight feat. Snoop Lion aka Snoop Dogg [Official Music Video] - YouTube


I had put off listening to this..... but its actually good. Lest not forget eddie murphys last musical adventure. ...


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Self explanatory.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

My avatar is explanation enough


----------



## ~StangChick~

Ha!


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~

*song is sick..*


----------



## Dynasty

stang feeling gangsta today ?


----------



## ~StangChick~

*I am gangsta*.


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Just Tap Pits

Wow that was some juggafruit garbage....


----------



## ~StangChick~

*I enjoy it. ; p*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Right on its just not my thing


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Share some of your things then....*


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Not around wifi..... dmb crash into me...


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## ~StangChick~

*Do you think he know his glasses look gay?*


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## hashbrown

I love a pretty song


----------



## Just Tap Pits

U2


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Fool in the rain


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~

*I am having flash backs..*


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Why can't my hair bands come back, all the stupid clothes did!*


----------



## ~StangChick~

*RIP JANI LANE *


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Just Tap Pits

^^^^ what u getting at?


----------



## Saint Francis

*RIP Lou*


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## pookie!




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Just Tap Pits

I wouldve loved to see this tour


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Proof I have soul....


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## ~StangChick~

*I LOVE THEM*


----------



## ~StangChick~

*SO MUCH*


----------



## ~StangChick~

*GOOD VIDEO*


----------



## ~StangChick~

*This was the 1st GS concert I attended, I never get sick of it. Gets my blood pumping.*


----------



## hashbrown

God Damn....... I can't wait for my golden years!


----------



## Princesspaola21

[/color]


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Just Tap Pits

Idk why but lately ive been listening to this a lot.... sometimes I wish I wasnt so eclectic....


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Princesspaola21

[/color]


----------



## MSK




----------



## MSK




----------



## MSK




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## MSK

screw it my favs list

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=FLy8mo2PaWxuA2alQKbvMvBA&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## MSK




----------



## MSK




----------



## MSK




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits

White girls with half their head shaved look dumb AF....


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Just Tap Pits

Who gave wheelchair jimmy a hood pass?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

If you can get past the 14 year old boy with a bad haircut wearing a mini skirt and wiz Khalifa(I really want to bunch him in the throat) juicy j actually did a decent verse for once.... I really miss three 6 mafia...


----------



## Indie

I love a lot of diff sounds... Bf's a Dubstep/DnB fan, and thusly, I've added those to my playlist. (He composes, too, which is fun!)

Other stuff:
K-Os
Amanda Palmer
Dresden Dolls
Snake river Conspiracy
Prince
Andrew Lloyd Webber
Pink
Josh Groban
Disturbed
Eminem
Backstreet Boys (lol, diehard fan!)
Public Enemy
30 Sec to Mars
Dr. steel
panic! At the disco
Enya

I also listen to some country. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I share your appreciation of prince.


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~

songs hot


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## Ebar

Just one of those days little bit of anger


----------



## Just Tap Pits

If you dont cheer up to this nothing will work....


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~

like a chainsawww....


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~

LEGEND


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Saint Francis




----------



## Saint Francis




----------



## Just Tap Pits

My recent play list


----------



## jimxxx




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~

<3


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## jimxxx




----------



## jimxxx




----------



## jimxxx




----------



## jimxxx




----------



## jimxxx




----------



## jimxxx




----------



## Just Tap Pits

Definitely some nickleback fans around.....


----------



## jimxxx




----------



## ~StangChick~

This was my dad's favorite song, just came on in my Pandora mix. I miss him.


----------



## Buliwyf

*Here is something for ya:*

Tribute to Jerry Hale of Halestorm band.

The picture is Thomas McAllister the lead singer. 
Jerry plays lead guitar and songwriter. 
You name the axe player, Jerry has jammed with him, including me. Laughing 
Santana and all the rest.

25th Anniversary of Woodstock 
Jerry play lead in the Electric Ladyland-Tribute to Jimi Hendrix. 
If Jimi played it, so did Jerry and many more songs. 
Jerry has recorded 3 albums, this is one of them.

BTW Jerry is a Pit Dog owner and has been for many years and we have traveled all over the US.

If I can talk him into it, I want to use his studio where him and I record "All Along the Watchtower" for my website.

Jerry Hale's "Halestorm" Full album - YouTube

Band Details - Jones Independent Music

Click on Legend to return to Website. Email before registering. Click here x to return to :: View topic - Tribute to Jerry Hale of Halestorm band.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Mindless stand up/sparring music....


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Anthony Hamilton for throwback Thursday....


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

And to the beat Com sense'll be the sure shot, come on....


----------



## Just Tap Pits

My favorite common song


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

^ thats a good one. I'm a HUGEEEE common fan, GO! is my favorite. makes my soul smile


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

wait... Drivin' me wild is a good one too and The People. I can't decide lol

another fav song of mine of all time. Huge Nas fan also.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

ok ok ok one more of my favs.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

No 1 mic? Ether? What about got yourself a gun? Lol


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

1 mic i like, but its a little played out, got killed by mainstream listeners.
Ether is a good one, i'm not a huge huge Jay Z fan, so hate away my dude.
Got yourself a gun also got a little played out to me. 

I like Queens get the Money, Get Down, If I Ruled the World, The Setup, really anything from Illmatic and Stillmatic.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Nas is a beast for sure... I jammed stillmatic everyday in 7th grade lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Biggie...


----------



## Just Tap Pits

And even though hes as fake as lil wayne heres 2pac... gotta respect his ability (not lyrically but charisma and marketing wise)


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Could be far worse things going on than being friends with everlast and having him jam acoustically for u all the time....


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Kills me every time....


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

my jam this morning....


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

My fav live album ever


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

^ the jam


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Clipse...


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Twista


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

been jammin this one late :roll:

Music | Jhene Aiko - The Worst ft. Raekwon (Ted Smooth Remix) | Singersroom


----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## ~StangChick~




----------



## welder

how bout this 1 for all the old heads? surfer, I know you know this! love this mfer!!!!!





durn I get emotional when I'm wore out....this bi**h will make a dead man cry!.lol


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

a little Billie for the old souls

Billie Holiday - Me Myself and I - YouTube


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

how do you get the video to show in the post? instead of just a link


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I can't wait til july... probably here I come

ScHoolboy Q - Man Of The Year - YouTube


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Here is that dance in your chair music.....*


----------



## ~StangChick~

Don't ask just love him


----------

